
Ask HN: Starting Over During Corona and becoming a jr dev - anonjrdev
What would you advise something starting over in their career who wants to become a jr. developer?<p>In LA there are a few bootcamps that are available at a pretty stiff price but they may have connections to get a jr. developer placed for their first programming gig. One in particular seems to only teach javascript for the life of the program. Is that enough to land a jr. dev job?<p>Additional facts: 40 yrs old, product manager, comfortable with working in ubuntu and git, previously managed teams in multiple specialities marketing, tech, product.<p>Currently using udemy to get the basics of programming down and starting to build a toy project in the next 4 weeks.<p>Open to hybrid roles as long as I get to code.
======
gshdg
Why do you want to switch to development?

